# Pet hassles?



## nazzer11 (Oct 8, 2013)

Me and my wife were talking about getting a cat or dog but it would be our first time? : What would be peoples top 3 issues with owning a cat or dog?

Cheers Neil :thumbsup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

nazzer11 said:


> Me and my wife were talking about getting a cat or dog but it would be our first time? : What would be peoples top 3 issues with owning a cat or dog?
> 
> Cheers Neil :thumbsup:


the mess
the cost
the time they need.

Although I wouldn't say these are a hassle or an issue, more things you need to think about when getting a pet. The mess they can make I've found have made some people go 'what the hell have done' and ended up rehoming the animal, which just isn't fair on the animal being passed from home to home.

Cost, think about insurance and vet bills.

Time, my lots need time spent on them, walk, playtime, just attention. I can go to work, be exhausted, come home, walk all four, come home, feed them, and they'll want a stroke and stuff if there not asleep, plus grooming and time needed to train them.

Just some factors to consider.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont own cats so can only speak about a dogs needs

Research , research , research
Someone wanting a nice sedate , fairly lazy dog is asking for trouble getting a working breed like a border collie or springer spaniel , whereas a Greyhound would be perfect
In other words look into the breed you want and make sure you can meet that breeds requirements , it will save tons of trouble for you and the dog down the line ... its unfair on the animal once you have it to then say 'oh but we never realised such and such , thats how so many end up in rescue.
Im sure you already know this but it never hurts to add to any post for someone looking into getting a new animal 

Cost is a biggie these days , vets bills are rising at a stupid rate every year 

The mess they can make is another factor ... owning three border collies im resigned to rarely seeing a non muddy tiled floor much , if at all , lol , in the autumn/winter months ... and brushing every day is a must or id be swamped under fur

Im lucky enough to have all day with my three , so I have plenty of time to spend with them walking , training , playing etc etc ... but I know a lot of people have to work so you may need to arrange for a family member/friend/neighbour or dog walker to see to your pet midday ... crating is good but no dog should be left for more than 4 to 5 hours at most

Make sure the food you give is a decent one , and decent doesnt have to mean mega-expensive , there are quality feeds out there that cost less than £25 for a 15kg sack , I believe there are sticky threads in this forum about which are the best and their cost


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> I dont own cats so can only speak about a dogs needs
> 
> Research , research , research
> Someone wanting a nice sedate , fairly lazy dog is asking for trouble getting a working breed like a border collie or springer spaniel , whereas a Greyhound would be perfect
> ...


Agreed! Research on the pet you'd both like is a must! If your looking for a dog, (another one that doesn't own a cat so I can't talk from a cat owner perspective) different breeds need different things so look at different breeds of dog, and then read about them.

LOL Mese, I feel like im forever mopping and hoovering, my daily outfits consist of top, jeans and dog hair  whoever told me german sheps moult twice a year effing lied!!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> Agreed! Research on the pet you'd both like is a must! If your looking for a dog, (another one that doesn't own a cat so I can't talk from a cat owner perspective) different breeds need different things so look at different breeds of dog, and then read about them.
> 
> LOL Mese, I feel like im forever mopping and hoovering, my daily outfits consist of top, jeans and dog hair  whoever told me german sheps moult twice a year effing lied!!!!


Well you know the answer , send him here , one more shedding fur wont bother me in the slightest  (oh , and you'll need to send Buster Boo just so Sammy has a familiar face around :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> Well you know the answer , send him here , one more shedding fur wont bother me in the slightest  (oh , and you'll need to send Buster Boo just so Sammy has a familiar face around :thumbup:


YOU JUST DON'T QUIT TRYING TO HAVE MY DOGS DO YOU   

I have a funny story to tell you, I almost ACCIDENTALLY gave Sammy away!


----------



## nazzer11 (Oct 8, 2013)

I respect and appreciate all your comments, I am very grateful!!!! :thumbup: got a lot to think about now before we jump into any decisions!


----------



## petsworld (Sep 28, 2012)

There can be three issues:
1) Cost: Maintaining a dog or a cat is a costly affair because you need to feed healthy foods and treats and also sometimes you need to provide them toys and accessories. Insurance too if you want.
2) Health: This is very important because health is utmost necessary. Like human beings, they also face with health related problems. One has to be careful. 
3) Care: And last but not the least, Love and care is all what they want. They want somebody to be there to play, someone who can feed them at right time and to had them bathe regularly etc. You have to give them sufficient time.


----------

